# الصليب



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أكتوبر 2012)

تأملات فى الصليب ​

*+ 
الصليب هو حياتى فلا حياة إلا من خلال الصليب . 

+ سيظل يسوع فاتحاً ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسى التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها . 

+ ليس الصليب مكاناً للعدل الإلهى فقط ولكن مكاناً للحب حتى الموت . 

+ ليس الصليب مكاناً ساكناً علق عليه يسوع فى أحد الأيام . بل هو قاعدة حركة قلب الرب نحو البشرية كلها . 

+ كان الصليب فى مظهره الخارجى تعبيراً عن ظلم العالم ، أما من الداخل فالصليب كله سرور وحب وتسليم للآب لأجل خلاص العالم . 

+ إن الذى يسير مع يسوع حتى الصليب يستحق أن يأخذ العذراء أماً له . 

+ الهرب من الصليب يعادل الهروب من المجد الإلهى . 


الصليب مدرسة .. فالهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل . 

+ الصليب هو الطريق الوحيد إلى القيامة .. فالهروب منه هو الدخول للموت الأبدى . 

+ من فقد صليبه فقد مسيحيته . 

+ من فقد صليبه افتقد طريقه لله . 

+ من فقد صليبه صارت حياته باردة فاترة لا تعامل بينه وبين الله . 


+ إن التأمل المتواصل فى صليب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً . 

+ الصليب فى طبيعته أقوى درجات الحب وأعمقها . 


+ بقدر ما يزداد تأملنا فى الصليب بقدر ما تتعمق شركتنا ومعرفتنا للرب يسوع لصليب هو مكان تطابق النفس مع الله " مع المسيح صلبت " . 

+ الصليب هو طريق الحرية من قيود العالم وشهوة الجسد .
 

+ الصليب لا يجب أن ننظر إليه نظره عابرة ، بل أن نتملى ونشبع منه . 

+ إن تدرب الانسان على تذوق الحلاوة فى كلمة الله والصليب سيجعل النفس تتأفف من كل لذة جسدية . 

+ نفس بلا صليب كعروس بلا عريس . 

+ إن سقوط يسوع تحت نير الصليب= قيامى وحريتى من عبودية الخطية . 

+ الصليب هو وسيلة التحرر من الذات وصلبها . 

+ ليس الصليب مجرد لون من التأمل الروحى الجميل ، ولكنه أيضاً احتمالاً للألم من أجل الوقوف ضد العالم 

من اقوال ابونا بيشوى كامل 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك الجميله-
 موضوع جميل و يلمس القلب--


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*تأملات جميله

شكرا ليكي يا ملكه​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*كلمآت رآئعة فعلاً*
آلرب يبآركـ حيآتكـ وخدمتكـ يآ قمرهـ




*.،*​ ​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا هو اجمل كلام قراته عن الصليب الذى هو اغلى وسام على صدور المؤمنين


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يدوم صليبك يا غالية بالعالي

وصليب ابونا الحبيب

على هالدرر

والخبرات الروحية العميقة...


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*اقوال  رائعة  عن الصليب
 ميرسي حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2012)

_*جميل جدا جدا ورائع
شكرا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*_​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اقوال رائعه جداااااا
حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح
تسلم ايدك يا قمر يسوع يباركك


----------



## beshoy sawires (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جميلة التأملات دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*+ ليس الصليب مجرد لون من التأمل الروحى الجميل ، ولكنه أيضاً احتمالاً للألم من أجل الوقوف ضد العالم

الرب يحفظك ويبارك حياتك
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الله هو القادر أن يسندنا حتى نقبل الصليب فى حياتنا بكل شكر وبلا تذمر
موضوع أكثر من رااااااائع هيلانه
تسلم الأيادى
​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 أبريل 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تأملات فى الصليب ​
> 
> *+
> الصليب هو حياتى فلا حياة إلا من خلال الصليب .
> ...


شكرا كثير للموضوع الاكثر من رائع جدا
 اختى الغالية المميزة الملكة هيلانة
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 مايو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع الاكثر من رائع جدا
> اختى الغالية المميزة الملكة هيلانة
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
> فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين



*مرورك غالى عندى ماران ... اشكرك جداااااااا*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 مايو 2015)

الصليب تتجلى به عظم وعمق ووسع محبة الله اللامتناهية المتفانية اللامحدودة اللامشروطة لنا نحن البشر رغم عدم استحققاننا له كوننا جميعا خطاة ويعوزنا مجد الله ومغفرته وتبريره
موضوع روحي رائع اختي الاغلية هيلانة ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركك امين
والصليب يقربنا من الله ويعمق علاقتنا الحميمية معه وكلما ازدادت الصلبان التي نحملها كلما قوي ايماننا بالرب يسوع وكلما ازداد تعلقنا به وشغفنا بحبه وعشقنا له وهذه علامة على محبة الله العظيمة للشخص الذي يحمل صلباننا عديدة ومرفوض من قبل اهله واسرته هللويا والمجد والاكرام لرب المجد يسوع الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين


----------

